# Homemade Rod Holders for Boat



## smitty223

The idea wasn't mine, but I did make them the way I wanted. Got some 4" PVC couplings, ran a holesaw thru them, then cut a section out. Painted some 1/2" iron floor-flanges & bolted them to my boat, took some 1/2" X 6" long black pipe nipples, cut-off 1 thread & welded a 3/8" nut inside the pipe, painted it also, screwed it into the flange, drilled the PVC holder for a 3/8" bolt & bolted it on.

Smitty

End result:


----------



## Savage Rookie

nice work, now I have another project.


----------



## NightWarrior

Hows it going to handle the pressure of a good cat? Will it break the fiberglass out around the screw holes when your getting a hit or do you have it screwed into something or did you get another washer on bottom to help get the stress away from the holes?


----------



## smitty223

My cat rods have Abu Baitcasters. I fish them open-spooled with the clickers on, so there's no pressure on the rodholders.

Smitty


----------

